# Improve Efficiency In Your Vegetable Garden



## jodetoad (Jul 21, 2011)

I put radishes near some melons. We can only eat so many radishes, and some went to seed. Meanwhile, the watermelon grew up into the radishes. I have big wildlife problems, and the melons were eaten up before they were an inch across, all but the ones in the radish patch. So I left the radishes alone, and have 2 fair-sized melons in there. Later, got some hair from a beautician friend and spread it around the melons - now more melons are surviving.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Joe - Very interesting that the critters left the melons alone that were around the radishes. Do you know what kind of animals were eating your melons? It would be good to know what the radishes were deterring.

I know radishes can be good for deterring squash bugs, but didn't know they worked for animals too. 

Thanks for your comment!


----------



## jodetoad (Jul 21, 2011)

I have seen rabbits, ground squirrels, regular squirrels, and gophers in that bed. It's a pretty sad place to put vegetables, but just starting after moving.

Have seen rabbits eating some kale nearby, so probably the smaller critters were eating the melons. You know how when they first set they are very small, less than 1".


----------

